# Rabbit



## patcap (Feb 22, 2010)

I recently had an opportunity to take a few rabbits before the season ends and I would really like to throw 'em on the smoker.  After a search of the threads I was able to find one recent that had given me some ideas, but what I don't know is to what internal temp to bring the rabbit.  Do I approach it as poultry or, can I cook it more like beef.  I've cooked rabbit before, but it has always been in a sauce piquant or some type of stew where the rabbit is braised or otherwise cooked very well.  Any ideas??


----------



## bbally (Feb 22, 2010)

Rabbit gets cooked like pork. In fact you can cure it like ham.


----------



## treegje (Feb 22, 2010)

there are two that I've prepared

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=82770

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=87128


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 23, 2010)

bump bump. I have never smoked rabbit but I know other guys have. I shot a rabbit once when I was young and we cooked it with thanksgiving dinner and it was awesome!!


----------



## patcap (Feb 25, 2010)

Those both look delicious!!! I think I will try them both!!


----------



## pike (Mar 5, 2010)

Man do i ever feel old,  last time i went rabbit hunting was over 22 yrs ago the house in the country that i grew up in  and its only a few miles away from where i live now  but that small timber was full of rabbits.


----------



## danielh (Mar 6, 2010)

I did a rabbit 2 weekends ago (friend brought it over for me to smoke as a surprise), and wasnt sure exactly how to do it, so i treated it like poultry and pulled it at about 160*f internal...  

Wasnt bad, just a little different than I am used to.  I would definitely cook it (and eat it) again.


----------



## patcap (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm finally able to find the time to pull the rabbit out of the freezer and smoke it today. I brined it and just threw it on along with some split chicken breasts and a pork loin. I plan to cook the rabbit to about 165 and wrap it. We'll see how it turns out!! I'll post some Q/view of the results!


----------



## patcap (Apr 3, 2010)

I just pulled the rabbit off the smoker at 167 degrees and wrapped it.  Here's a photo!



I'll be pulling the meat after it rests!!


----------



## danielh (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks like you've done a fine job to me..  The one i had reminded me of chicken, but a little greasier.  Not bad, just different!  Let us know what you thought of it..


----------



## patcap (Apr 4, 2010)

It wasn't greasy at all.  I've had wild rabbit before, but this was the first time I've smoked it.  It was tender and juicy and delicious!!  I think the brine helped a lot!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2010)

I have always loved rabbit, but I never had any smoked. This looks & sounds like it was better than any rabbit I ever had. I must put that on my list for future smokes!

Also worth a few------->>
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Bearcarver


----------



## xjcamaro (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks good, im sort of hooked on smoking rabbits, we hunt rabbits almost every weekend in October, November, January, and February. I also put mine in a simple brine, but i like to wrap them in bacon. 

Everything is better with bacon


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 31, 2010)

I thought rabbits layed eggs!  Looks like I am missing an old favorite.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 31, 2010)

Great looking rabbit, I have been wanting to smoke a rabbit for a while. What seasoning do you put on them ?


----------

